# Wanted - Ladies Omega Seamaster



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking for a Ladies Omega Seamaster.
Ladies size black or blue Seamaster.
Must have box/papers
Be in at least good condition.
Bracelet full size.

She also likes Cartier so any you have may be of interest to her.


----------

